
HoloNumber App – Multiple Phone Numbers. Available Without Internet - costinm
http://www.HoloNumber.com
======
costinm
Hey guys,

We are just finishing up the development of HoloNumber, an app created for
allowing users to purchase phone numbers from 40+ countries and use them
without needing Internet. We're all about numbers, including toll free ones.

HoloNumber is not VoIP. It uses your phone's inherent GSM/CDMA connection,
similar to a callback system.

We developed HoloNumber because we felt the need for reliable phone numbers
and calls. We wanted to rest assured that our secondary phone numbers will be
functional all the time and that our calls will be without lag/interrupts/drop
outs/connection issues and all the niceties of other technologies in home use.
HoloNumber is currently using Twilio as a backend because we found them to
have the most consistent service, something we value dearly for our app.

The app will be launched around the end of April (wow, we had our hands full
with development, as simple as the idea sounds) and as this is our first
project that involves an app, we're really looking forward to your feedback.

Thanks for taking the time to read this ;)

